# Gives OAP's a bad name



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Mobile carpet fitter. :lol: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ7bWlgd5A8&feature=player_embedded#!

tony


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Johnt1 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Aged*

What is happening in this world

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

He'll have a pile up if he carries on like that.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Almost as good as some things seen in China and Vietnam


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Old soul - was just looking to get laid.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> He'll have a pile up if he carries on like that.





aultymer said:


> Old soul - was just looking to get laid.


So was it a shag pile carpet :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Well it should go with his flocked wallpaper then.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

at his age he may have a Wilton :lol:


----------



## ceeaygee (May 17, 2010)

I've missed it, it's gone!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

ceeaygee said:


> I've missed it, it's gone!


Here you go ...another version...I think the original was pulled because of the sound track ( which was a bit heavy :wink: )


----------

